# Magic Cables Cardigan



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I came across a couple of Ricky Mundstocks Magic Cable instruction books and I could not wait to try my hand at making a cabled cardigan! I knit this on the standard gauge machine with Tamm 3 ply yarn. It was such a fast and easy process once I understood how to hang the cables. I have done some regular cables, but this was so easy with no removing and crossing stitches. It was a cut and sew front, then I made a band and sandwiched the cut and sew edge inside the band. I might have to try a childs pullover next!  Ann


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice sweater. I have also enjoyed doing some of those designs.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It is gorgeous Ann. I have her pattern too, but have never tried it!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

okay here is maybe a silly question but I am learning machine knitting and would like to know what is a "cut &sew" front?

And your sweater is very pretty.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> okay here is maybe a silly question but I am learning machine knitting and would like to know what is a "cut &sew" front?
> 
> And your sweater is very pretty.


The front was knit as one solid piece, just like the back. Then I cut up the center of it (after marking and sewing a zig zag on the 2 lines) and made the 2 front pieces. I did not hang a cable in the center of the front to make it easier to have a space for doing the cut and sew. Such a simple solution - and the amount cut out is very minor.  Ann


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I have loved her sweaters and have made myself about 3 or 4 of them in the past. 
Our local club is going to have a demonstration of how to do this at an upcoming meeting. 

I even used a standard pattern on a bulky machine (adjusting for gauge, of course) and loved the resulting sweater. 

I have not done a child's sweater yet, nor a cardigan, just pullovers. It might be time for another. 

I love her cut and sew necklines. 
Rita in Raleigh


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Your sweater is beautiful Ann, love that bright color! Is it for yourself? 

Gosh, I've not thought about Magic Cables in years!  Will have to find my pattern. I think I've got the Tiffany collection, and I think an even a really early one she put out. Will have to hunt those up.  And yes, I'm still going through boxes! LOL

Marge


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful :-D


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice Ann. :thumbup: 
I have just finished a red Magic cable sweater using the same stitch pattern as yours would you believe? I don't use the garment patterns in the books because I prefer set in or raglan sleeves. Once you have done one then they become addictive. The nice things about the stitch patterns are that you can mix and match them, they knit up quickly, wear well, and are lovely and warm.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you, all! Sue, I hope we get to see a photo!! Ann


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thank you, all! Sue, I hope we get to see a photo!! Ann


Well Ann, I would put one on but I have worn it and yours might show mine up.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Well Ann, I would put one on but I have worn it and yours might show mine up.


Well, I know that is not true - so now you have to put it on. :lol: :lol: I would love to see a different sleeve treatment!  Ann


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty always love to see your work&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

That is gorgeous. Love the color.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just lovely and so is the colour


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

i love your work it is always a very neat project wee done


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, that looks great.
I think I'll need to check for those books. Those really look like "normal" cables. No I understand why they're called "magic cables".


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful, Where can I get a pattern


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I also have the books and have read the patterns but never have done them. My New Years resolution is to learn my machines better. You are my inspiration. Lovely sweater.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

You can get the patterns here. http://www.magiccables.com/index.html If that link does not work it is listed on Diana Sullivan's link page. Scroll down to find Magic Cables. http://knitnatters.com/links.htm  Ann


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty. I have her books too, but so far have not tried yet. I need to put it on my list of things to knit.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Your cardigan is beautiful, Ann. I love doing magic cables. I have many Ricki Mundstock's books and have made countless magic cable sweaters. I am presently wearing one I made years ago. I first learned about magic cables when I was at a seminar in Hamilton, Ontario and Ricki was an instructor, I think she had just started designing the magic cable patterns. The technique is so easy, and may also be used for things like cushion covers and afghans. Time for me to start digging out my MC patterns!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice sweater.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this a pattern you already own or is there a place I can by It online? I have been looking every where for a nice cardigan sweater pattern for my mother-in-law, and one that I understand as I am still in the learning process.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

OK I guess if I had read all the posts before I posted mine I would have answered my own question lol.


----------



## TSchnabel (Dec 8, 2014)

Where can I find those books? I want to try this!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought a batch of those books, including pre-punched cards, off e-bay years ago. I packed them up when my son Jon was stationed nearby and moved back in for a year or so, then forgot about them. I'll have to get up into the loft after the holidays and see if I can find them.

I remember being wary of the cut and sew part, as I still haven't tried that. The person who originally had the patterns obviously tried them, because the neckline templates at the back of the book were cut out of one or two (instead of being traced off), but I figured there were enough similarities to the other books that I could figure it out at some point.

One more thing on the To-Do list.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous, Ann, as always.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's actually the nicest sweater you've done yet. Like your idea about cut and sew rather than knit 2 separate pieces.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Very nice Ann. :thumbup:
> I have just finished a red Magic cable sweater using the same stitch pattern as yours would you believe? I don't use the garment patterns in the books because I prefer set in or raglan sleeves. Once you have done one then they become addictive. The nice things about the stitch patterns are that you can mix and match them, they knit up quickly, wear well, and are lovely and warm.


Sue is it hard to alter the stitch patterns so they look good at the seams for set in and raglans? I just bought 2 of her patterns and have been thinking about changing the sleeves and can't decide which style for the stitch patterns I have...


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

GrammaAnn said:


> You can get the patterns here. http://www.magiccables.com/index.html If that link does not work it is listed on Diana Sullivan's link page. Scroll down to find Magic Cables. http://knitnatters.com/links.htm  Ann


I tried both of the links and they take me to an old archive system posting. These patterns might be hard to buy now?

http://web.archive.org/web/20100513011226/http://www.magiccables.com/index.html


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks great Ann! I have had a couple of these books for years and have never tried any of the patterns as I bought them at just the time I quit knitting &#128532;. Perhaps when I get home from our travels I might have a go at it.
Happy Christmas everyone at Knitting Paradise!
Sheila


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks great Ann! I have had a couple of these books for years and have never tried any of the patterns as I bought them at just the time I quit knitting &#128532;. Perhaps when I get home from our travels I might have a go at it.
Happy Christmas everyone at Knitting Paradise!
Sheila


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful, Ann. I have several of those books and disks, it's on my list to try...
Thanks for sharing.

Rhonda


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Your cardigan looks awesome. I have to still learn what this "magic cable" is all about.....


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Sue is it hard to alter the stitch patterns so they look good at the seams for set in and raglans? I just bought 2 of her patterns and have been thinking about changing the sleeves and can't decide which style for the stitch patterns I have...


I wouldn't say it's really hard to do. Set in sleeves are easier and suit the stitch patterns more so than Raglan. The last stitch pattern I used is more or less the same as Ann's. If you work out how many stitches you will have (after doing the armhole shaping) you can place the cables so that you have a band of plain stitches either side for stitching in the sleeves. A machine knitter on Facebook as made one that is beautiful. I believe she as now put a pattern on there for people to buy although she as only done the pattern in one size.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Very pretty sweater. Love the color

What is magic cable? This is a new terminology for me


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Very pretty sweater. Love the color
> 
> What is magic cable? This is a new terminology for me


It is a pattern created by Ricki Mundstock. Her book shows how to make a punch card or program a design into the electronic to get different kinds of cables. It is a tuck stitch that then has to be hung onto needles above the stitch to create the "cables" without removing and crossing the stitches. It was great fun!  Ann


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> It is a pattern created by Ricki Mundstock. Her book shows how to make a punch card or program a design into the electronic to get different kinds of cables. It is a tuck stitch that then has to be hung onto needles above the stitch to create the "cables" without removing and crossing the stitches. It was great fun!  Ann


Would it work with a manual machine as well as an electronic?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Would it work with a manual machine as well as an electronic?


Yes, as long as your machine has punch card capabilities. Unless you are into hand manipulation - but that might be a tiresome project.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Yes, as long as your machine has punch card capabilities. Unless you are into hand manipulation - but that might be a tiresome project.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Would it work with a manual machine as well as an electronic?


If you by manual machine you mean one that doesn't take a punch card and doesn't have a Tuck facility then I would say "no it wouldn't be worth the effort". There are only two ways that I can see you being able to do it. One would be to undo the stitches that have knit on each row that should have been tucked. And the other is to bring the needles forward into holding position that should be tuck stitches on each row. In my opinion it would be just has quick to do a proper cable, others may think differently though.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I wouldn't say it's really hard to do. Set in sleeves are easier and suit the stitch patterns more so than Raglan. The last stitch pattern I used is more or less the same as Ann's. If you work out how many stitches you will have (after doing the armhole shaping) you can place the cables so that you have a band of plain stitches either side for stitching in the sleeves. A machine knitter on Facebook as made one that is beautiful. I believe she as now put a pattern on there for people to buy although she as only done the pattern in one size.


Thanks Sue.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful sweater will have to look up magic cables. it looks just lovely.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I came across a couple of Ricky Mundstocks Magic Cable instruction books and I could not wait to try my hand at making a cabled cardigan! I knit this on the standard gauge machine with Tamm 3 ply yarn. It was such a fast and easy process once I understood how to hang the cables. I have done some regular cables, but this was so easy with no removing and crossing stitches. It was a cut and sew front, then I made a band and sandwiched the cut and sew edge inside the band. I might have to try a childs pullover next!  Ann


 Hi, Is there a tutorial on how to do this magic cable thingie ?? Thanks,  I like this sweater,, Love the color..


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> Hi, Is there a tutorial on how to do this magic cable thingie ?? Thanks,  I like this sweater,, Love the color..


Thanks for the sweet words! You can get some of her patterns at Stephanies Studio and Yarn. Just google it - then enter Mundstock (the authors name) in the search.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Really lovely Gramm Ann. I am just about to cut and sew the front of my cardi as you have done.It's the first time cutting down the front for me. Reading posts and looking at photos is a great incentive.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thanks for the sweet words! You can get some of her patterns at Stephanies Studio and Yarn. Just google it - then enter Mundstock (the authors name) in the search.


 Thank You !! You are so sweet..


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Hinny said:


> Really lovely Gramm Ann. I am just about to cut and sew the front of my cardi as you have done.It's the first time cutting down the front for me. Reading posts and looking at photos is a great incentive.


Hinny, I agree the cutting into that sweater front was a bit un-nerving - but I liked the results and won't hesitate to try it again!


----------

